# Best one stepper



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking for a one step compound/polish. 

I was looking at chemical guys VSS. 

I want somthing that cuts well and finishes perfectly.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Sonax Perfect Finish.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

scholl s20 black


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ultimate compound


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Sonax EX 04/06 with a Lake Country Tangerine pad


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn't say ultimate compound finishes down perfect tbh

In fact nothing is 'perfect' but you'll probably have the best results with s20 black or perfect finish or something like that


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

So far I would say megs 205.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the recs. I shop add this would be for a friend that opened a used car garage and wants a quick one step to get rid if swirls and a high gloss


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Menz PO203s, good cut and finishes down very well.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I would say so far you are looking at sonax ex04/06 or scholl s20 black. Both have great cut and finish VERY well when used on a da. I would say sonax is easier to remove though so may be a factor if on a softish paint


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

stangalang said:


> I would say so far you are looking at sonax ex04/06 or scholl s20 black. Both have great cut and finish VERY well when used on a da. I would say sonax is easier to remove though so may be a factor if on a softish paint


Hi Stangalang, how would these compare to Meg #205 in your opinion?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mcljot said:


> Hi Stangalang, how would these compare to Meg #205 in your opinion?


Totally different in use. I feel you get more cut in a shorter time frame. Im a long time meguires user (m100 m101 m205) and its taken me a while to trust this style of abrasive.

I will say that if you have time i think 205 will still yield a nicer finish, but at twice the set time its a tough sell for me now. These newer diminishing products are a real step forward


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

stangalang said:


> Totally different in use. I feel you get more cut in a shorter time frame. Im a long time meguires user (m100 m101 m205) and its taken me a while to trust this style of abrasive.
> 
> I will say that if you have time i think 205 will still yield a nicer finish, but at twice the set time its a tough sell for me now. These newer diminishing products are a real step forward


Cool, thanks for that. I just got a DA and I went over the car with Lime Prime so I could get used to using the polisher. The car has minor swirls which I thought the Lime Prime might take out, and it's done an OK job but they're still there. I was basically just going for something totally safe to start out.

Do you mean you get more cut in shorter time frame with the #205 or with the Sonax and Scholl? Sonax and Scholl are diminishing products, are they? I.e. ones which break down and give finer and finer polishes over time?

Where do you think Lime Prime Plus factors in to the scale, or would you not rate it?

Thanks for your help - car is a 2000 mk1 Audi TT with original paint.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> Looking for a one step compound/polish.
> 
> I was looking at chemical guys VSS.
> 
> I want somthing that cuts well and finishes perfectly.





stangalang said:


> I would say so far you are looking at sonax ex04/06 or scholl s20 black. Both have great cut and finish VERY well when used on a da. I would say sonax is easier to remove though so may be a factor if on a softish paint


Thanks for the advice.

Looks like I will get both then.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I prefere Perfect finish over EX0406.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Scholl s20 Black on a Blue Spider Pad work's perfect for me


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Choppy said:


> scholl s20 black


This!!

Gonz.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe Op Polish II


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Sound silly but what about rupes blue. It finishes well


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Scholl S3, kochchemie P08.2, Menz Fg400.... Vía DA and médium cut pad works well and finish ok.

Scholl S20 its real 1 step . HD POLISH and SPEEd are good stuf


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

You may be surprised how well Menz FG400 and a white polishing or green heavy polishing pad works as a one stepper. You get a lot of working time with great cut and it finishes out really nice.


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Stangalang
why u said:
I will say that if you have time i think 205 will still yield a nicer finish, but at twice the set time its a tough sell for me now. These newer diminishing products are a real step forward

Could you please explain why 205 takes twice the time? I understand 205 depends on your techniques and when u would like to stop or to continue working - but for sure it will produce extremely glossy and nice finish , as you said. Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mohebmhanna said:


> Hi Stangalang
> why u said:
> I will say that if you have time i think 205 will still yield a nicer finish, but at twice the set time its a tough sell for me now. These newer diminishing products are a real step forward
> 
> Could you please explain why 205 takes twice the time? I understand 205 depends on your techniques and when u would like to stop or to continue working - but for sure it will produce extremely glossy and nice finish , as you said. Thanks


To get the same level of cut, it will take twice the time is what i was saying. The newer fast breaking abrasives carry good cut quickly, but i just believe that 205 still yields more gloss when done


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

stangalang said:


> I would say so far you are looking at sonax ex04/06 or scholl s20 black. Both have great cut and finish VERY well when used on a da. I would say sonax is easier to remove though so may be a factor if on a softish paint


Excellent advice here......I've used both extensively and ì agree entirely with this post.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ben1988 said:


> Can you use the sonax ex04-06 by rotary?


Never tried it myself, others may confirm, but the sonax perfect finish is basically the same thing with slightly different lubricants and certainly fine by rotary


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

stangalang said:


> I would say so far you are looking at sonax ex04/06 or scholl s20 black. Both have great cut and finish VERY well when used on a da. I would say sonax is easier to remove though so may be a factor if on a softish paint


Hi stang,

Have you used Menz SF4500/85RD (now super finish plus 3800) How would you compare the finish on this compared with Megs #205?


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

Best one stage on new Volkswagen paint by rotary? 
3m ultrafina 
Megs 205
Or other?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> Hi stang,
> 
> Have you used Menz SF4500/85RD (now super finish plus 3800) How would you compare the finish on this compared with Megs #205?


If this is the old po85rd then i would say the finish is identical to 205, when used by someone who can get the best from both. So i think they both have the same capabilities. I would say that 205 is perhaps easier for a novice to get nice results though, assuming the product hasn't changed since. It may well have been updated



ben1988 said:


> Best one stage on new Volkswagen paint by rotary?
> 3m ultrafina
> Megs 205
> Or other?


Megs 205 or scholl S20 black i would say


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

What pads would you use stang? Thanks for the top notch advice!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ben1988 said:


> What pads would you use stang? Thanks for the top notch advice!


Something like a yellow 3m. Bit more cut than a true finishing pad but still finishes down perfectly in the correct hands


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

stangalang said:


> If this is the old po85rd then i would say the finish is identical to 205, when used by someone who can get the best from both. So i think they both have the same capabilities. I would say that 205 is perhaps easier for a novice to get nice results though, assuming the product hasn't changed since. It may well have been updated


Stang the 85RD has been updated http://www.autogeek.net/menzerna-final-finish-po85rd.html I have both the original 85RD and the new super finish plus 3800, but was wondering how the original 85RD compared with the Megs, so thanks for sharing your experience. Do you think 85RD works as well by DA compared to rotary?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Had some epic result's with Blackfire Total Polish & Seal, huge timesaver, good level cut and exceptional finish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> Stang the 85RD has been updated http://www.autogeek.net/menzerna-final-finish-po85rd.html I have both the original 85RD and the new super finish plus 3800, but was wondering how the original 85RD compared with the Megs, so thanks for sharing your experience. Do you think 85RD works as well by DA compared to rotary?


I don't know but i know the old 85rd was really really nice so i may just have to try the new one. So in theory, you have just cost me money………. God damn it


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks stang.


Stang, have you tried Menz 203S? How do you feel this compares as a one stepper compared with the likes of scholl S20, megs 205 & Sonax Perfect Finish.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks stang.
> 
> Stang, have you tried Menz 203S? How do you feel this compares as a one stepper compared with the likes of scholl S20, megs 205 & Sonax Perfect Finish.


Keeping my eyes on this as I was very interested in s20 black.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Never tried it myself, others may confirm, but the sonax perfect finish is basically the same thing with slightly different lubricants and certainly fine by rotary


No problem at all. EX 04/06 works very well with rotary.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Any experience with Rupes UHS???

...or Optimum Hyper polish??? Ive seen someone mention it. Is it any good???


----------

